# What drives can be used to upgrade a Premiere



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

I have experience upgrading series 2 Tivos, but not Premieres. I understand the upgrade process though, I think. Are there only specific hard drives that can be used, other than being SATA? Is there limit on the size drive? I see 2TB used, but can I use a 3TB drive?

OK. So I read in the upgrade thread that Tivo can't use the 3TB drive. Any way to condense that thread? 56 pages is too long.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

scole250 said:


> I have experience upgrading series 2 Tivos, but not Premieres. I understand the upgrade process though, I think. Are there only specific hard drives that can be used, other than being SATA? Is there limit on the size drive? I see 2TB used, but can I use a 3TB drive?
> 
> OK. So I read in the upgrade thread that Tivo can't use the 3TB drive. Any way to condense that thread? 56 pages is too long.


Almost any 2TB drive can be used, just don't go over 2Tb as the TiVo will not boot. WD green is a good choice but you may have to disable the auto shutdown on the drive, I never tried not turning that WD feature off so it may now work in the Series 4 without turning it off.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

Anyone have experience or opinion of the WD Green 2TB drives, the non-AV models?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

This thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455968

should contain some success stories, although some are going to be models which are no longer available.

This thread started out as being about what could be put in S3s, but eventually evolved or devolved into a generalized hard drive thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784

You might want to spend some time reading before you throw down the Benjamins.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

scole250 said:


> Anyone have experience or opinion of the WD Green 2TB drives, the non-AV models?


As I said i have used about 20 of them with never a problem, but i do turn off the time out part of the drive.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

scole250 said:


> I have experience upgrading series 2 Tivos, but not Premieres. I understand the upgrade process though, I think. Are there only specific hard drives that can be used, other than being SATA? Is there limit on the size drive? I see 2TB used, but can I use a 3TB drive?
> 
> OK. So I read in the upgrade thread that Tivo can't use the 3TB drive. Any way to condense that thread? 56 pages is too long.


Just remember, the stuff that works on S2s (WinMFS and MFS Live) (and on S1s and S3s as well) does not work on Premieres.

Although

dd_rescue

from the MFS Live cd v1.4 can be used to make a byte for byte copy of the original Premiere drive onto another drive as large or larger as an insurance policy.

But there currently is no known way to make a truncated backup of a Premiere drive.

The way you put a bigger drive in a Premiere is comer's jmfs cd.

About which there is an entire using it on the Premiere thread.

(there's also a using jmfs on the S3 HD thread that does not apply to the Premiere)


----------

